# Frozen windows/jammed doors



## TTK MW (Oct 27, 2018)

We've just had the first frost of the year and it's taken nearly 10 minutes to free up the drop window mechanism so I can open and close the door. It drove me mad when the same thing happened many times last year. It seems that the cut off sensor is set to a very low tolerance (I guess for safety) so with even the mildest of frosts like today, the windows don't move up or down. You either have to get a jug of hot water and pour it over the windows or drive the first part of your journey with a bent window and an alarm ringing in your ear, alerting you that the doors open, Does anyone have the same problem....Can Audi fix this by adjusting the tolerance? The older Audis with the same window drop system never had the same issue. I suspect it's Health and Safety overruling Vorsprung durch Technik. Or it might be that Audi have tried to save on build cost by using a less powerful motor. I can't think of any other reasons.

Comments, experiences, fixes, advice, all very welcome.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hot water every time.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Loads of post on this & the "fixes" last winter.
Hoggy.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

stick the kettle on


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Last year I had the so called fix - cutting the door seals by the dealer, sadly it didn't work. The only thing that does is warm water (not hot for obvious reasons).


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

My TT went in for a service in September and the only fix is to make sure that the window is aligned correctly. Thats it,no new seal and I asked them to definitely do not cut any seals.


----------



## TTK MW (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks to all for a very quick reply !!

I'm liking the sound of aligning the windows properly rather than standing out in the cold for 10 minutes every morning with a bucket of warm water!

It surely can't be a factory fault or all Mk3s would have really p****d off owners who live in cold climate countries!!

I'll be getting it onto the garage some window straightening!

Did the dealer immediately know it was a window alignment problem. Was it a know issue? You can imagine why I'm asking- I'm trying to avoid having that "we've never seen this before and we don't know what it is" conversation with them. 
Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Last winter there were very many P****d off MK 3 owners & this winter I expect it to be repeated.
Hoggy.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Never bothers me. It's physics.
I put warm water around the edge, push the glass to crack the ice and the door opens. The key is not to actually just pull the door open. Try the handle and if the window doesn't drop, just repeat the process, it takes all of 10 seconds.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

TTK MW said:


> Thanks to all for a very quick reply !!
> 
> I'm liking the sound of aligning the windows properly rather than standing out in the cold for 10 minutes every morning with a bucket of warm water!
> 
> ...


I'm fairly sure the dealership will know about it, certainly the ones in Scotland all do.

Unfortunately none of Audi's fixes worked for me but others have reportedly had success.

This year I'm trying the pre icer treatment someone recommended.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Everytime :roll:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Its hardly a problem unless tou're without warm water supplies...

At least we dont have to abandon our cars like the bmw drivers :-D


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

It's been mentioned before but being new to TT ownership I treated my door seals on Sunday with gummi pflege as I do pre winter on all of my cars. Monday morning was our first hard frost, door opened no problem. Happy Days.

I'd recommend everyone gets some not only for the winter but it keeps the seals in good condition too. Also sorts out some of the movement noise you can get with the doors

https://www.micksgarage.com/d/dash-rubb ... er-elastic


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've used gummi pflege on my previous cars and its good stuff . But I don't think I can use if on my roadster as I would be applying it to the edges of the canvas roof.

As regards the frozen window problem, its the seal where the glass meets the door and below inside the door that cause the problem. I can't think of any easy way of putting gummi pflege on them and if you did you would end up with greasy smears all over the glass every time the window went up and down.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

To avoid the smears/residue you need to apply and very gently wipe over to take off any excess and then let it dry/be absorbed. It shouldn't leave the seals greasy at all.


----------



## TTCW17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Wd40 silicon spray seems to work, but you may need to repeat the application if we have severe winter


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

TTCW17 said:


> Wd40 silicon spray seems to work, but you may need to repeat the application if we have severe winter


Snap! That was going to be my plan if I get a problem. We had a very hard frost this morning, with 2-3 mm of ice on the car in places. Good day to try the window/doors, especially as I don't need the car till later. All windows iced over. Unlocked car and door opened, no problem. Window didn't appear to drop at all. With door open I could hear the motor trying to drop the window, but was obviously frozen, so no-go. Closed door and locked the car. No perceivable gap between window and door frame. Got some warm water and poured over window and (driver's) door. Waited about 10 secs, then opened door and window dropped as normal. And it went back up as normal when door was closed. Locked OK.

Unless the frozen window dropped a fraction without me noticing, this begs the question of why the window needs to drop at all? Reading all the frozen windows threads, I had previously assumed that the window needed to drop to allow it to clear the upper door frame, but maybe not? Maybe I just haven't understood the problem correctly, or perhaps Audi have adjusted the window alignment with the 2018 models?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

The window drops to equalise the air pressure when opening/closing otherwise the glass takes all of the strain to overcome the pressure differential.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's a frameless door & the window glass rises & enters the rubber seal. 
The window has to drop to clear the rubber seal, nothing to do with equalising pressure.
Hoggy.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Fair point on the TT. My Mrs used to have a mini with frameless doors and it didn't have the same seal arrangement but did drop the glass. Haven't got any decent pictures to tell if it had a groove and can't remember!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My wife has a MIni Convertible (with frame-less windows) and only once last winter did the window freeze and not drop. However she was still able to get in the car and close the door.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I thought we were discussing MK3 TT windows :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

:lol: Hoggy, it's therapy!

Everyone make themselves feel better by Googling "frameless car doors" and see how many BMW & Merc threads there are about the same problem.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I thought we were discussing MK3 TT windows :?
> Hoggy.


Just using the example of a different car with frame-less windows to show that its not frame-less windows per se that are the problem. Rather Audi's poor design in this case.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I thought we were discussing MK3 TT windows :?
> ...


Hi, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Without the rubber channel/seal that the window enters, the window wouldn't need to drop, but I suppose it does give a good draught/weatherproof seal. I realise the MK3 problem is the seal inside the door that prevents the window drop. 
Vorsprung durch Technik.
Hoggy.


----------

